# Infusions ed



## pamike (Mar 25, 2009)

We have documentation indicating an IV was running "wide open". My nursing background tells me this is to get a bolus in as fast as possible for hydration.
I am being told by a coding consultant this cannot be counted towards hydration, it would be considered just an avenue to give meds etc. (Similar to a TKO) I know we cannot bill for hydration when the IV is TKO, but wide open is very different. Any thoughts? Does anyone have any good reference sources to back this one up one way or another?
Thanks.


----------



## kissie (Mar 26, 2009)

*So confusing*

This is always an issue with us also. We only code for hydration if the nurse documents NS or D5 NS over 500cc and the up and down times are clearly documented. I also only code if there is documentation that supports this was needed ie(nausea/vomiting, diarhea, dehydration). Of course NS is given to almost all patients in the ED but you just have to be carefull about the documentation. Always make sure there is a documented up and down time. I know I have trouble explaining to the nurses why this is needed.


----------

